# HG vs IG Shimano Chains



## Vuggy (Mar 2, 2005)

What is the difference between Shimano HG (Hyperglide) and IG (Integrated Gear?) chains? 
 I have an 8-speed XTR drivetrain and I need a new chain. My old chain was a IG-90 but I happen to have a HG-91(Ultegra 8 speed) on hand. Can I use this chain w/ XTR? Does anybody know if it would cause premature wear on my cassette? My cassette is in good shape right now and I'd like to keep it with the current pricing on a new XTR cassette.

So in a nutshell, do I need to buy a new chain or not?


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

*No...*



> 5. Can I use an IG chain with a HG cassette?
> 
> All current HG cassette cogs are specifically profiled to be HG or IG chain compatible. Any Shimano IG chain will work with any current HG cassette. If you use a HG chain with a 7-speed IG cassette (CS-IG50 and CS-IG60) the rear derailleur adjustment becomes more critical. One significant compatibility issue is always avoid using a HG chain with an IG-only crank set. Why? The chain will release from the large (outer) chain rings too easily while in the large rear cog. It may be potentially dangerous if the chain drops off the outer ring without shifting the lever, under full power.


http://www.shimano.com.au/publish/content/australia/en/cycling/customer_support/faq_s.html#00010006


----------

